# Big Als Mississauga Stock??



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey, anyone been to the Mississauga big als location recently? Or go there often? Me and my hubby have been looking for some monos, bumble bee gobies and Figure 8 puffers for quite some time. We will be down for the Brampton auction on sunday and are going to stop by. 

We found some figure 8's in Hamilton but they were tiny, we are kind of looking for bigger ones since our current green spotted puffers are on a every 3rd day feeding schedule because of there size. Our tank is brackish and it sucks big als NEVER sells brackish fish in brackish water but we do the drip method with our fish when adding them and it works quite well. 

Also looking for brackish gobies (bigger and more of a sand shifter then BBG). Ive never seen a knight Goby in a big als location...

If they don't we are going to resort to getting our local big als to order them in for us. The Scarborough big als usually has monos and BBG but last time we went they didn't  and it is quite the drive for us. Thanks all!!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Check out all the guys on the dundas strip if youre around as its worth it  also canadacorals will be open on the 1st and is 10 minutes from big als on dundas.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure what Big als Mississauga has but if I go by this week I will check for you.

Scarborough did have the bubble bee gobies on sale this week.

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Scarborough.html


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sweet thanks all. Yeah Mississauga has some good fish stores. Does anyone have a dundas street, Mississauga list of places? I have so far but haven't been to.. Aqua Kingdom and Dragon Aquarium. Then the ones ive been too.. Big als and I forget the name of the other place but its ran by a guy, smaller store, but he sells mostly cichlids. 

Do you think canadacorals would stock brackish fish?

Yeah I LOVE the Scarborough big als..(the big one with 2 floors) Hate the other one in Toronto though (it always has a lot of sales going on but forget the exact location) Ive been there 3 times and all 3 times there fish brought ick into my tanks, never again


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

BA, Dragon, Aquatic Kingdom are all next to each other in Dundas.
R2O is further down at Dundas n Dixie junction, in a mall next to Petro Canada opposite Tims.
As for the new store, its opening on 01Nov, Canada corals, its along Dixie, check their website for address.


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

you could always call and ask them


----------

